# Droid 3 - Wifi Tether/Hotspot - Hack - XDA



## mmontanaa

I bet this has been post before, but I just wanted to let you know that this hack DOES work


----------



## shaquir

mmontanaa said:


> I bet this has been post before, but I just wanted to let you know that this hack DOES work


do u mind sending me the link to this hack, ive been having the hardest time finding a droid 3 tether app without it bringin me to vzw screen


----------



## AndroidSims

http://goo.gl/FlX2C

Be careful though. Read thoroughly.


----------



## mmontanaa

Yep that's the one I used. Worked like a charm.


----------



## shaquir

imma try it this weekend, i already rooted my droid but i guess u dont need to for this thether, thx anyway


----------



## ilikedbz

AndroidSims said:


> http://goo.gl/FlX2C
> 
> Be careful though. Read thoroughly.


It didn't quite work for me as it did in the guide. In the end I did get it to work, but I couldn't get that text box to fill up until I got to the P2K1 part.


----------

